# 5.1 Config for Gaming/Movies



## romanu (May 6, 2013)

Hello.

I'm a new user of this forum and came a cross some interesting threads about this subject but i'm still not sure about what fits my needs.

I'm very interested in your input.

I got a pair of Sony SS-H771 speakers and a SupremeFX II Audio Card that came with my Rampage formula Motherboard (should i buy a new one?) and i would like to use them in a 5.1 setup,

I've got a 200€-350€ budget

What do you suggest?

Is it worth to aim for 7.2 with ... say a onkyo 515 and stretch my budget?

Thank you


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2013)

to use them speakers - you will need a amplifier/receiver unit. 

you will also need a vacant HDMi port or SPDIF that you can connect up to the amplifier with - I recommend using HDMi for this as its better the SPDIF/Optical.

You can use the HDMI from your graphics card but some members here finds it causes their audio to lag or GPU performance to degrade as the audio is now using the bandwidth.  so its only worth doing if crossfired or SLi'd so you can use the bottom card as an audio card.

IMO since you only have a pair of speakers. purchasing the others might put you over budget unless you can get something decent secondhand. Same goes for the amp/av-receiver. 

Best to sell those sony speakers and purchase an all in one home entertainment package which would include everything for 5.1.


----------



## romanu (May 6, 2013)

From what i've read those All in one 5.1 packages are not worth the price they sell for.

So i'm interested in a receiver unit.

Currently i'm using the 2 DVI ports from my HD6870, i still have 1 free hdmi slot. I might buy a secondhand 6870 to crossfire and use for audio. 

I'm used to buy secondhand material.

What kind of models should i aim for?


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2013)

Use HDMI from video card to this AV
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0077V8930/?tag=tec06d-20

Then HDMI from AV to TV\Monitor ( If you usee a Monitor you may need a HDMI to DVI plug).


----------



## romanu (May 7, 2013)

Would the onkyo 414 + onkyo HT648 set for around 450€ be a good value?


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2013)

romanu said:


> Would the onkyo 414 + onkyo HT648 set for around 450€ be a good value?



The AV sure the speakers no.. Speakers that come with most are just plain rubbish.

Were are you from ?.. If the US and cannot afford al that much maybe look in to Polk Audio speakers.

In the end it depends on what the persons like and what good or except-able sound quality is. To me they will be totally crap and for example my wife would not care about the difference or even know possibly.


To me i would wait till you have enough for new speakers and get the ones that are more likely to make you happy and just get along with the AV and speakers.

Polk Audio are not thee best but there reasonably good enough for most people.  And you can get the speakers around 100-$150 and about the same for a 10" sub or if your lucky  less if they just replaced the last range.

Does your video card have a HDMI output ?.


----------



## romanu (May 7, 2013)

Yes my video card does have 1 HDMI output, although my monitor doesn't so i'll need a hdmi-dvi cable from the receiver to the monitor.

I'm from Europe.

Maybe i should get some bookshelf speakers to complete the set and later add a subwoofer.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## D007 (May 7, 2013)

Ooor you could get an entertainment system Like I did and run 5.1 with that..
bough an LG bluray player with 5.1, hooked the pc optical up to it.. Wala..
I recommend one with at least 2 optical and 2 hdmi outputs for future proofing.
If you won't need them, don't worry about it..
But if you run TV and internet you don't want to have to swap optical cables.

The 5.1 bluray system, cost me like $200.


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2013)

romanu said:


> Yes my video card does have 1 HDMI output, although my monitor doesn't so i'll need a hdmi-dvi cable from the receiver to the monitor.
> 
> I'm from Europe.
> 
> ...



Maybe get in to some Hi Fi shops and try out a bunch of speakers before buying, remember there are other AV's out there might not be as feature full but still dam good like SONY, Kenwood,Pioneer, Technics and Nad to name a few.




D007 said:


> Ooor you could get an entertainment system Like I did and run 5.1 with that..
> bough an LG bluray player with 5.1, hooked the pc optical up to it.. Wala..
> I recommend one with at least 2 optical and 2 hdmi outputs for future proofing.
> If you won't need them, don't worry about it..
> ...



Whats the warranty like on it ?.. a load of there stuff you might find is that they give 1 year parts warranty but 90 days labor.

But i guess ya cannot complain for $200


----------



## D007 (May 7, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Maybe get in to some Hi Fi shops and try out a bunch of speakers before buying, remember there are other AV's out there might not be as feature full but still dam good like SONY, Kenwood,Pioneer, Technics and Nad to name a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea idk the warranty.. For 200 bucks on an LG bluray system, I can't complain.. LG is usually very good on warranty and quality though, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2013)

D007 said:


> Yea idk the warranty.. For 200 bucks on an LG bluray system, I can't complain.. LG is usually very good on warranty and quality though, so I'm not too concerned.



Yeah thats what i heard of others to but when i got BD590 bluray player ( $270 at that time ) and that failed after about 4 months and to be told it was under warranty but i would have to pay for labor for it i just told them never mind and just wont buy there stuff again..


----------



## romanu (May 9, 2013)

I can't afford much atm, can you please advise me on a good center speaker and sub?


----------

